# Get your leafy greens from a gutter salad



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the latest blog entry to our site: http://tinyurl.com/d928285
I took a few creative liberties and decided to call anything that grows out from gutters, gutter salad. What kind of dressing would you like?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Instead of bacon bits you could have granules, or if you are feeling exotic: ice melt crystals.


----------



## The OverHang (Aug 1, 2013)

*I like the title gets me interested*

ice melty crystals , they definitely would make the gutter salad much more delicious.


----------



## kventydard (Aug 27, 2013)

*Кинула прости*

Недавно со мной произошла абсолютно дурацкая история. У вас тут есть раздел с лучшими темами, наверное моя тема туда попадет. На сайте знакомств познакомился с девушкой, которая оказывала услуги за деньги. Приехал к дому, она сказала что надо перевести деньги на счет, потому что на руки не берет. Ну и я перевел... Постоял 20 минут на улице, а ее нет. Перезвонил - трубку не берет. В итоге деньги были заплачены, а услуги не оказаны. 

1. На сайте знакомств есть ее страница. Соответственно, IP можно вычислить. Но она могла создать анкету в интернет-кафе. 
2. Остался ее номер телефона. Но телефон с симкой можно купить у таджиков за 1.000 рублей. 
3. Остался номер банковского счета на который были посланы деньги.


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

funny angle


----------

